# Has anyone been through UB appeal process yet



## RebelOg (22 Feb 2018)

Has anyone been through UB appeal process yet? If so did you do it yourself or with legal advice?


----------



## notabene (22 Feb 2018)

I haven’t yet put in an application, I’m still gathering evidence but I’ve planned it out as if it were a legal case - I think that’s the best chance of success. Similar to what I did in the FSO and I was successful there. A solicitor who looked at it said I had prepared an excellent file for a non solicitor so I would be confident enough in my own ability. I do have someone who can cast an eye over it legally to take the possible emotion out if necessary.

If you didn’t feel confident in that or fully understand the documentation I would get help but that’s only my opinion.


----------



## SaySomething (16 Mar 2018)

I'd be interested in hearing from other UB customers going through the appeals process or who have completed the appeals process. Getting ready to submit here (received redress in Dec 2017) and feedback would be invaluable.


----------



## kopkidda (16 Mar 2018)

Are people not waiting to see if anything happens with the supposed class action legislation and then go in as a group or is this process when/if the appeal fails?


----------



## SaySomething (16 Mar 2018)

kopkidda said:


> Are people not waiting to see if anything happens with the supposed class action legislation and then go in as a group or is this process when/if the appeal fails?


No, even if the legislation goes through, the appeals process is independent of the courts. It's a free bite of the cherry so to speak. If you're unhappy after appeals you can then go to the courts anyway. We have a year from date of redress in which to appeal.


----------



## NannyD (21 Mar 2018)

Hi I'm interested to see if anyone has submitted an appeal for the UB redress. In 2009 we had a huge mortgage with UB on a high variable rate (had just come off a fxd rate in Oct 2008) I lost my job in the May 2009 so we decided if we could manage to change mortgage providers we would due to the high UB rates(we didn't know we should have been on a tracker) our solicitor managed to turn it around in 4 weeks. We moved to Boi who at the time had a much lower variable rate. We received 5 months compensation from ulster however we would never have moved to Boi if we were aware of the tracker rate we should have been on. I'm absolutely disgusted that we have struggled to pay our mortgage for the past few years especially now with the knowledge that we could have been on a tracker saving thousands of euro not to mention the stress of cash flow problems over the years. My question is, is it worth appealing the fact we never would have moved our mortgage if we knew about the tracker rate. Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## RebelOg (22 Mar 2018)

Hi All, I posted back the request for an appeal form 2 weeks ago and appeal pack still hasn't arrived, how long did yer appeal pack take to arrive?


----------



## NannyD (22 Mar 2018)

Hi it took a week to arrive I think they have 10 working days to send it out and you have a year to submit it.


----------

